# Apple TV 2 erreur



## Vinz187 (16 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, me voila avec un grand classique " ERREUR 1602 " j'ai beau cherché je ne trouve pas la solution, je viens de recevoir mon nouveau macbook pro aujourd'hui et ça ne marche pas, 
Comment le restaurer et fixer cette erreur !!
( quand je le branche a la TV il demande d'etre connecté a itunes )

merci


----------



## fanougym (16 Mars 2012)

Salut, 

manque de précisions : ATV jailbreak ? quel firmware ?

Partage Itunes sur réseau local activé ?
Restauration ATV tentée ?
...


----------



## Vinz187 (16 Mars 2012)

Alors j'ai voulu le JB ça a échoué, la version 4.4 ( je crois ) 
Je ne peux plus rien faire avec, même une restauration classique
Et je suis en partage avec mon macbook pro et l'iphone


----------



## fanougym (16 Mars 2012)

Soit

 Pasage en mode DFU et restauration classique

-> Je cite "_Lancez iTunes
Il vous faut un câble microUSB
Ne pas brancher le cordon d'alimentation de l'Apple TV2.
Vous devez brancher l'ATV2 avec le câble microUSB. sur votre ordinateur.

Ensuite, vous devez appuyer sur 2 boutons de la télécommande de l'ATV2 en même temps :
Les touches Menu et le bouton du bas de la télécommande (attention pendant 6 secondes)

Quand l'ATV2 va redémarrer, immédiatement appuyez sur la télécommande sur les boutons Menu et Play de votre télécommande,
attendez que iTunes vous affiche que vous êtes en mode DFU"_

 Soit utilisation de season pass pour un jb

à toi de voir...


----------



## Vinz187 (17 Mars 2012)

Oui mais justement a la fin de la restauration (par itunes) j'ai l'erreur 1602 et le JB j'ai une erreur aussi

Ça fait quoi dans périphériques et accessoires, un problème sur l'Apple TV ? Dans le forum "Apple TV", tu vas parler de quoi ? de ton imprimante ?

On déménage.


----------



## Vinz187 (18 Mars 2012)

Mon est réglé, comment je ne sais pas, j'ai toujours eu le message d'erreur mais la connection à la TV à marché, et la MAJ est faire, donc en 5.0, cherche pas qu'a trouvé le JB


----------

